# Diseño de circutio en Kicad



## XoChe (May 9, 2007)

Buenas a todos/as

Estoy haciendo un circuito con Kicad (es el primero que hago) de un adaptador de memoria eeprom tipo PLCC32 SMD para un programador. Dicho circuito es muy simple. Tan sólo lleva dos componentes; una memoria eeprom plcc32 smd y un conector hembra de 32 pines.

Quiero hacer este circuito con una sola cara (en este momento estoy en PCBNEW con toda la fase anterior; esquema, netlist, cvpcb superada) pero no se como tengo que hacer para trabajar en la cara donde está montado el smd con el conector que no es smd y hacer el circuito por tan sólo una cara. No se si me explico.







Agradecería cualquier consejo sobre el tema.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 11, 2007)

Hola XoChe,

Para cambiar cualquiera de los dos componentes a otra capa de trabajo, ya sea la de cobre o componentes, solo necesitas darle el botón derecho del mouse sobre el componente y la opción de invertir componente.

Vas a ver que cambia el color de las terminales y el lado en que va montado el componente.

Espero te sirva la información, cualquier duda avísa.

Saludos,


----------



## XoChe (May 25, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la información.

No he respondido antes porque he tenido problemas con el acceso a Internet.

Saludos.


----------

